

Google hiring freeze? - daviday
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/google_hiring_freeze_

======
SwellJoe
Sounds like a mis-communication between recruiter and one or both other sides
(whatever Google team the recruiter was recruiting for and the applicant).

Of course, it's true that Google has been on a headcount reduction bent for
over a year for some departments (and headcount has been capped for many
others). It's not been implemented as a total hiring freeze, though...they're
just not replacing people who leave those departments. Perhaps one of those
departments failed to notify their recruiter that they no longer had new
openings.

------
a-priori
Looks like a non-story to me.

